# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Первый канал несёт чушь!

## Крис

Причём чушь несусветную! Это очень мягко сказано, я с трудом удерживаюсь от нецензурных выражений! Это из-за них и других каналов количество самоубийств подростков увеличивается с каждым днём! Социальные сети ничто по сравнению с телевидением! А Первый уже до того оборзел, что показывает кадры СУ прямо в эфире, да ещё и в прайм-тайм! А потом удивляются, что происходит с молодёжью?! Да они же сами пример подают, люди видят что об этом говорят и совершают необдуманные поступки в надежде, что их заметят, и (/а) благодаря телевидению об их проблемах узнают все, но будет уже поздно! Считаю недопустимым оставить эту тему без внимания и как минимум пристыдить и заставить задуматься руководство центрального ТВ и в частности Первый канал!

Включите сейчас Первый, эта совершенно дурацкая наиглупейшая программа "Пусть говорят" с Андреем Малаховым

----------


## FFG

Пусть говорят - это очень умная передача. Раньше я знал имя только одного маньяка-педофила - Андрей Чикотилло, но благодаря Малахову я могу каждый вечер узнавать о всё новых психопатах^^

[censored]

----------


## Black Angel

Да каждый день кто-то заканчивает жизнь самоубийством. В том числе и дети, и подростки. Просто сейчас раздули из этого сенсацию и кричат на каждом углу.
Кстати, думала, что опять начнут на форумы гнать, но они решили пройтись только по вконтактовским группам. Админы групп конечно переполошились, но оно и понятно, кому нужна такая реклама, да и просто неприятно это.

----------


## stalerk

Мелко берёте - всё телевиденье несёт чушь. И первый канал, и десятый канал.

----------


## Натана

да, мне тоже кажется, что это работает как реклама, до них доносят факт, но не причины
всё поверхностно, только бы поговоритть, только бы рейтинг поднять

но с другой стороны, есть люди, которые после этой передачи обратили своё внимание на эту проблему и задумались...

----------


## Amonimus

Ой фуу, я с первого канала только развлекательные смотрю, и то претпочитаю в ютюбе чем в ящике.
Какой отстойный канал, там первой новостью когдато сделали КОШКА ЗАБОЛЕЛА.
не смотрел канал годы где-то

----------


## sapienti_sat

Телевизор вообще зло. Обилие лишней информации и невероятное количество какой-то ахинеи затмевает и сводит к нулю редкие проблески того, что там можно узреть с пользой.

----------


## Kent

> Ой фуу, я с первого канала только развлекательные смотрю, и то претпочитаю в ютюбе чем в ящике.
> Какой отстойный канал, там первой новостью когдато сделали КОШКА ЗАБОЛЕЛА.
> не смотрел канал годы где-то


 Это передача "Другие новости". Для тех, кто от обычных новостей уже достаточно отупел, что остается только про кошек новости смотреть.




> Телевизор вообще зло. Обилие лишней информации и невероятное количество какой-то ахинеи затмевает и сводит к нулю редкие проблески того, что там можно узреть с пользой.


 Зомбоящик и ящик для выкачивания денег. Два в одном.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

первый канал несет чушь, а вы ее хаваете. и будете хавать. если не нравится, то нех** вообще включать тв. а если уж включаете и смотрите, то нех** тут писать, что вам это не нравится. то же самое что дрочить и орать на всю округу, что мне не нравиться дрочить, но тем не менее это делать изо дня в день. вот вам параллель с просмотром тв

----------


## Агата

[паёт NoiseMC - Из окна] http://rapland.net/text_iz_okna_474.html

----------


## Rum

> Да каждый день кто-то заканчивает жизнь самоубийством. В том числе и дети, и подростки. Просто сейчас раздули из этого сенсацию и кричат на каждом углу.
> Кстати, думала, что опять начнут на форумы гнать, но они решили пройтись только по вконтактовским группам. Админы групп конечно переполошились, но оно и понятно, кому нужна такая реклама, да и просто неприятно это.


 Не переполошились, а их вообще закрыли. Из-за пары девочек-подростков, смерть которых раздули на этом треклятом канале.

----------

